# bald spot on birds neck



## colbyjack (Mar 15, 2009)

*bald spot update, bird died*

i got 1 bird that has alot of feathers missing on the back of his neck down to between his wings. bald like all the feathers are gone. they are starting to lay a few eggs. is this caused by mating? i thought they may have bugs but dont see anything but gnats around the loft.

i lit a centrnella candle last night and its still burning. seem to clear all the bugs out in the area. one of those off metal bucket candles for picnic. anyway just courious to why the birds feathers are missing. i dont think he or she what ever it is caould reach it themself. -chris


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

could you post a pic?


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, feather loss can be from mating...but also from several other causes. I have a few doves that just always look really beat up. I isolate them periodically and try to identify the bully but it is a constant battle.... You can try giving them a good bath in 1 tbl. epsom salt and 1 tbl. boraxo in a gallon of water as this will kill any little bugs that can also cause feather loss. Good luck!


----------



## colbyjack (Mar 15, 2009)

sorry it took so long to get back. i noticed today when the birds are flying in the loft another bird tries to fight it when its in the air.

when i went to water and feed them today 100 degrees out heat index of 105-115 the news said. well the one with the bald neck was dead on the loft floor. he was alive and flying in the loft yesterday just fine. not sure whats up. 










-chris


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, sorry about your bird. I really don't have any good ideas on what caused this. I've seen birds fight, but never seen anything like that. Not between two adult birds anyway. Puzzling.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the only guess I have is he had a bad parasite problem and became anemic and the others knew this and picked on him, have you treated the flock for parasites? That is the only guess I have. unless he had a reaction to a vax if that is where you do the shot.


----------

